# Suche TSwin von Sütron



## lorenz2512 (23 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
suche die Software TSwin von Sütron.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Januar 2006)

Wende dich direkt an Sütron. Die schicken dir dann das Programm

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Januar 2008)

hallo,
nochmal die frage ob einer das programm über hat, kann auch älter sein, die wollen über 400€ dafür, habe ein altes tp, zum wegschmeissen zu schade, bloss ohne soft nützt es nicht viel.


----------



## logologo_de (12 September 2008)

*Wints*

Also, ich hätte da jetzt das gleiche Problem, benötige TSwin und habe nur für einmal das Geld nicht übrig! Hat jemand eine Alte version übrig?

Bitte melden, TSdos oder Tswin

Danke


----------



## tunegel1 (15 September 2008)

*TS-Dos oder TSWIN*

*?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?*​


----------



## Parabol1337 (27 Januar 2012)

Hab TSwin 2.35    und suche TSdos


----------



## Michael87 (3 Juni 2013)

Ich habe das gleiche problem.
Wäre nur für private zwecke.
Vielleicht hat noch wer ne alte version günstig abzugeben...


----------



## mnuesser (4 Juni 2013)

Wie alt sind die Displays denn?
Man kann die nämlich auch mit .NET programmieren.
Soweit ich weiß laufen auf manchen auch nur Interpreter, 
und die ganze Visu kann per FTP hochgeladen werden, und
per UltraEdit und ähnliches ändern.

http://www.suetron.de/open.50.de.html


----------



## Michael87 (4 Juni 2013)

Das Display ist ein TP32ET. Leider nicht WinCE fähig. 
Da läuft nur eine Frimware drauf....
Also ist man praktisch gezwungen es mit TSwin zu programmieren?
Sehe ich das richtig?


----------

